# Chick Pea Pasta



## kentish maid (Mar 30, 2018)

Just seen this advertised in a magazine. Lower carb and higher in protein and fibre than white pasta. Anyone tried it?

https://rootonefood.co.uk/pages/our-roots


----------



## jill55 (Mar 30, 2018)

I tried this last week ... tastes fine quite bland so easy to add your own flavours and very little spike !


----------



## kentish maid (Mar 30, 2018)

jill55 said:


> I tried this last week ... tastes fine quite bland so easy to add your own flavours and very little spike !


Thank you, might give it a try


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 31, 2018)

I haven't tried any alternatives or pasta since I was diagnosed, just not brave enough yet but I posted about this a while ago, even less than the product you've  posted about  xx
http://www.profusionorganic.co.uk/?product=profusion-organic-chickpea-flax-penne


----------



## kentish maid (Mar 31, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> I haven't tried any alternatives or pasta since I was diagnosed, just not brave enough yet but I posted about this a while ago, even less than the product you've  posted about  xx
> http://www.profusionorganic.co.uk/?product=profusion-organic-chickpea-flax-penne


Sounds good, there is a stockist not far from my son so will see if he can get me some, thanks Kaylz x


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 31, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> Sounds good, there is a stockist not far from my son so will see if he can get me some, thanks Kaylz x


No bother at all hun, did you get an answer from Pudology or are you still waiting? xx


----------



## kentish maid (Mar 31, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> No bother at all hun, did you get an answer from Pudology or are you still waiting? xx


Still waiting, guess the Bank Holiday weekend got in the way? Will give them to close of play on Tuesday and try again


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 31, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> Still waiting, guess the Bank Holiday weekend got in the way? Will give them to close of play on Tuesday and try again


Yeah that's probably all it is, I got in touch with a company today but obviously I'm not expecting a reply until at least mid week! lol xx


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 27, 2018)

Well I took the plunge and got some Root One Chickpea Pasta and tried it for the first time today. Liked it, used one of the recipes on their site, rather scrummy
https://rootonefood.co.uk/blogs/recipes/cheesy-fusilli-cauliflower-bake


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 27, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> Well I took the plunge and got some Root One Chickpea Pasta and tried it for the first time today. Liked it, used one of the recipes on their site, rather scrummy
> https://rootonefood.co.uk/blogs/recipes/cheesy-fusilli-cauliflower-bake


Glad you enjoyed, it looks delicious!  if I ever pluck up the courage to try pasta that is a recipe I will most definitely be trying! 
Did you test to see what effect it had on you? xx


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 27, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Glad you enjoyed, it looks delicious!  if I ever pluck up the courage to try pasta that is a recipe I will most definitely be trying!
> Did you test to see what effect it had on you? xx


Oops no .  Tested for a while when first diagnosed but stopped when my numbers went down . Will get more strips if I come out of pre diabetic range, probably be frowned upon by some but it suits me


----------



## trophywench (Apr 27, 2018)

Only snag is it's 51g carb per 100g weight whereas normal durum wheat pasta is 36g.  It's most likely slower acting so that's useful for T2s not on insulin sometimes - but useless for T1s as the bolus insulin would get there before the carbs - so not at all simple to decide when to split the bolus or how much to have in each jab.


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 27, 2018)

trophywench said:


> Only snag is it's 51g carb per 100g weight whereas normal durum wheat pasta is 36g.  It's most likely slower acting so that's useful for T2s not on insulin sometimes - but useless for T1s as the bolus insulin would get there before the carbs - so not at all simple to decide when to split the bolus or how much to have in each jab.


Think Root One need to rewrite their web page then as they state  'lower in carbohydrates than wheat used in traditional pasta.'


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 28, 2018)

trophywench said:


> Only snag is it's 51g carb per 100g weight whereas normal durum wheat pasta is 36g.  It's most likely slower acting so that's useful for T2s not on insulin sometimes - but useless for T1s as the bolus insulin would get there before the carbs - so not at all simple to decide when to split the bolus or how much to have in each jab.


The 36g for normal pasta though is cooked weight is it not? The chickpea pasta information is for dried weight xx


----------



## Radders (Apr 28, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> The 36g for normal pasta though is cooked weight is it not? The chickpea pasta information is for dried weight xx


That would be right. Dried pasta is over 75% carbs before it’s cooked. It’s only lower after because it absorbs a lot of water.


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 28, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> The 36g for normal pasta though is cooked weight is it not? The chickpea pasta information is for dried weight xx





Radders said:


> That would be right. Dried pasta is over 75% carbs before it’s cooked. It’s only lower after because it absorbs a lot of water.


Thank you folks, thought I had lost the plot completely for the moment


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 28, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> Thank you folks, thought I had lost the plot completely for the moment


No chickpea pasta is  definitely lower carb than normal pasta so don't fret lol xx


----------



## trophywench (Apr 28, 2018)

Sorry, the packets (neither the chick pea nor the normal pasta) specify whether they are cooked or dry weight.  We don't have anything where we serve up plain pasta (we've gone right off spag bol) so I'm clueless what it weights cooked.  I do know they ALL reckon 75g dry weight normal pasta is a serving, but it's not enough for my husband !


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 28, 2018)

trophywench said:


> Sorry, the packets (neither the chick pea nor the normal pasta) specify whether they are cooked or dry weight.  We don't have anything where we serve up plain pasta (we've gone right off spag bol) so I'm clueless what it weights cooked.  I do know they ALL reckon 75g dry weight normal pasta is a serving, but it's not enough for my husband !


Dried normal pasta is usually over 70g carb per 100g and chickpea in the 40-50g range, never had pasta since I was diagnosed so never had to weigh it, before when I had pasta I just plated up as much of it as I wanted lol xx


----------



## trophywench (Apr 28, 2018)

I still do that Kaylz, though different actual utensils, I'm still using the same type/size of serving spoon as I did years ago, so it's so many spoonfuls = Xg carb and that's that.


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 28, 2018)

I don't have pasta anywhere near as often as I used to, it isn't the same without the garlic bread. My son advised me to ditch the garlic bread with pasta as it would be too many carbs,


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 28, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> I don't have pasta anywhere near as often as I used to, it isn't the same without the garlic bread. My son advised me to ditch the garlic bread with pasta as it would be too many carbs,


You could try making a low carb garlic bread? Here's a link to just one of the recipes I found with a quick google search xx
https://www.dietdoctor.com/recipes/keto-garlic-bread/servings/5


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 28, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> You could try making a low carb garlic bread? Here's a link to just one of the recipes I found with a quick google search xx
> https://www.dietdoctor.com/recipes/keto-garlic-bread/servings/5


Cool, I'll look into that , thank you x


----------

